# MF 54 backhoe troubleshooting



## mf300mf54 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first thread. I have a MF 54 backhoe and when I swing the boom to the left or the right it has a lot of play in it. I was wondering if anyone has had similar problems with this and how can I fix the problem my self. I know I probably have to tear apart the roatary drum, but what part do you think I will be looking for that is bad. I am glad to be apart of the team and because my backhoe is so old you guys will probably be hearing from me a lot. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked the pins and bushings in the swing cylinders? They can get pretty sloppy after a lot of use. I have never had any experience with a rotary drum. If that is the case, I suspect you will have to tear into it.


----------



## mf300mf54 (Apr 29, 2010)

are the swing cylinder bushings located on top and bottom of the rotary drum? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In a swing drum type setup, I suspect they are bearings and not bushings. The internal stops and mechanisms inside the drum are probably worn. Again, I am theorizing as I have little to no experience with this type of hoe. 

I would suggest you contact your local MF dealer and inquire if there is a rebuild kit for the drum or if they could rebuild the drum for you if you remove it and bring it in for them. Might save you some bucks.


----------



## mf300mf54 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I will make some phone calls back east for a repair kit and again thanks for the advise on my issue.


----------

